# Looking to do an end of July deal for PJ's Square One.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, I was going to do a deal for the end of july for you girls and boys but I still can't decide on what. So I'm going to leave it up to you. Let me know what you want a deal on. Fish, plants, inverts. Percent off or bulk pricing.

Let me know,
Brent.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

pjsbrent said:


> Ok, I was going to do a deal for the end of july for you girls and boys but I still can't decide on what. So I'm going to leave it up to you. Let me know what you want a deal on. Fish, plants, inverts. Percent off or bulk pricing.
> 
> Let me know,
> Brent.


50% off on all livestocks, filters and accessories


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> 50% off on all livestocks, filters and accessories


+1! on this! Very well said Bigfishy! Haha


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> +1! on this! Very well said Bigfishy! Haha


Well I can't change the price of dry goods so I'll have to think of something else


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

How about a buy one get one free for all livestock?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

TLe041 said:


> How about a buy one get one free for all livestock?


Ok, how about this? Buy One Get one on all regular price items below $10, everything above $10 or on sale will be %20 off. So my 3 for $5 would be 3 for $4. This would start on Sunday and will only be valid on the days that I work. So the Sunday to Thursday coming up. I work sunday all day, Monday Wednesday and Friday noon to 9 pm and Tuesday 10am to 6:30pm.

How does that sound???

Brent.


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll pop by to pick up some plants


----------



## mutt248 (May 2, 2011)

see you sunday!


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

hmm are you working on saturday (today)?


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

awsome bolivian rams .. picked up four 
saw some amazing butterfly cichlids as well

thanks brent


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Brent, the deal with the discus was amazing. Its more on the steal side if I come to think of it.

And the plants... amazing. 

I will post some pictures as soon as they start to destress.


----------

